# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  راه حل برای بالا بردن سرعت حل تست

## drmoslem

آقا نگید بقیه با هوش ترن سرعت حلشون بیشتره 
فرض کنید یه مسئله ریاضی حتما باید 5 خط نوشت و فقط نوشتنش سرعتی اون 4 دقیقه زمان میخواد حالا اون فرد هرچقدر هم باهوش باشه که نمیتونه مراحلش رو حل نکنه 
یا باید از راه حلی غیر از کتاب حل کنه یا اصلا رو برگه ننویسه که روی برگه ننوشتن توی ضرب و جمع و ریشه و اینها میشه ولی اینکه هیچی ننویسی من اصلا قبول ندارم
حتی اگر کمترین مطلب رو هم بنویسی یه مسئله که 4 دقیقه باید می نوشتی با تمرکز بالا باز هم به 2 دقیقه میرسه من این امتحان کردم حالا اگر فرمول و روش اون رو تازه سریع به ذهنت بیاد نه اینه بخوای فکر کنی هر طوری حل کنی وقت کم میاری
حالا بقیه چطور 100 میزنن و وقت کم نمیارن این سوال منه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mitraa

فقط و فقط تمرين و تسلط..

----------


## T!G3R

زیاد حل کردن تست + تسلط روی کتب درسی فقط همین :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## khaan

راه میانبر برای تست نداریم. فقط تمرین و افزایش تسلط
اگه دنبال چیز دیگه ای بری وقتت هدر میشه

----------


## مسیح

اولا که دوستان درست میگن تست و تسلط و تمرین
دوما سرعت نوشتن همون 4 خط فرق داره تو آدما
سوما بقول خودت باید از نوشتن بعضی چیزای ساده خودداری کنی که اینم واسه اینکه غلط غلوط نشه باید تمرینت زیاد باشه که ذهنت خودکار انجام بده.
چهارما بعضی از تستا چندتا راه حل دارن که کسی که مسلطه با کوتاهترینشون حل میکنه.
پنجما بعضی تستا اصلا نیاز به حل نداره اگه مفهومو فهمیده باشی کلک سوالو میفهمیو میتونی حلش کنی بدون نوشتن.البته گفتم بعضی تستا.

اصلا تو فکر رمز و تکنیک و اینا نباش.

----------


## Forgotten

فقط تمرین و دیدن تست زیاد + خلاقیت بالا 

ببینید یه چیز میگم که خودمم سر آزمون ها تجربش کردم نمیدونم واقعا دلیلش چیه اما سر هر آزمونی که میری انقدر فشار و استرس آزمون بالاست که نمیتونی هیچ راه حلی رو به جز راه حل اصلی کتاب به یاد بیاری چه برسه به راه حل های تستی و قرار

----------


## pouria98

> آقا نگید بقیه با هوش ترن سرعت حلشون بیشتره 
> فرض کنید *یه مسئله ریاضی حتما باید 5 خط نوشت* و فقط نوشتنش سرعتی اون 4 دقیقه زمان میخواد حالا اون فرد هرچقدر هم باهوش باشه که نمیتونه مراحلش رو حل نکنه 
> یا باید از راه حلی غیر از کتاب حل کنه یا اصلا رو برگه ننویسه که روی برگه ننوشتن توی ضرب و جمع و ریشه و اینها میشه ولی اینکه هیچی ننویسی من اصلا قبول ندارم
> حتی اگر کمترین مطلب رو هم بنویسی یه مسئله که 4 دقیقه باید می نوشتی با تمرکز بالا باز هم به 2 دقیقه میرسه من این امتحان کردم حالا اگر فرمول و روش اون رو تازه سریع به ذهنت بیاد نه اینه بخوای فکر کنی هر طوری حل کنی وقت کم میاری
> *حالا بقیه چطور 100 میزنن* و وقت کم نمیارن این سوال منه؟


دوست عزیز تعداد اون مسئله هایی که میفرمایید شاید به زور گسسته به 5 تا هم نرسن!
نمیگم بقیه تو نصف یه خط حل میشن ، نه اصلا منظورم این نیس ولی اینی هم که شما فرمودید نیس!
دوست عزیز کی گفته که همه 100 میزنن؟
اینو باور کن دوست عزیز تعداد کسایی که یه درسو تو کنکور 100 میزنن خیلی محدودن و انگار که یه قطره اب هستن که چکیده شدن تو دهن یه فیل! خیلی محدود هستن.

----------


## مسیح

> فقط تمرین و دیدن تست زیاد + خلاقیت بالا 
> 
> ببینید یه چیز میگم که خودمم سر آزمون ها تجربش کردم نمیدونم واقعا دلیلش چیه اما سر هر آزمونی که میری انقدر فشار و استرس آزمون بالاست که نمیتونی هیچ راه حلی رو به جز راه حل اصلی کتاب به یاد بیاری چه برسه به راه حل های تستی و قرار


باید تمرینتو بیشتر کنی.
یه تجربه از خودم:اوایل که ساز میزدم اگه میخواستم جلو کسی بزنم دست و پام می لرزید و چیزای خوبی که بلد بودمو نمیتونستم بزنم.تمرینمو بیشتر و سختتر کردم الان خوب شدم.
موضوع اینه که تو تمرین باید خیلی سخت کار کنیم که تو امتحان فشارو استرس و اینا زیاد روش تاثیر نذاره.

----------


## Forgotten

> باید تمرینتو بیشتر کنی.
> یه تجربه از خودم:اوایل که ساز میزدم اگه میخواستم جلو کسی بزنم دست و پام می لرزید و چیزای خوبی که بلد بودمو نمیتونستم بزنم.تمرینمو بیشتر و سختتر کردم الان خوب شدم.
> موضوع اینه که تو تمرین باید خیلی سخت کار کنیم که تو امتحان فشارو استرس و اینا زیاد روش تاثیر نذاره.


تا حدودی حق با شماست که تمرین و تسلط باعث کاهش فشار و استرس میشه من به شخصه یه مشکل جدی دارم با اینکه تسلط خوبی دارم اما وقتی یه درسی رو توی آزمون شروع به پاسخ دادن میکنم اگه چهار پنج تا سوال اول رو بلد نباشم دیگه کامل بهم میریزم ولی در صورتی که میرم از آخر میام اول حتی چند تا از اون چهار پنج تارو هم میتونم بزنم در کل برخی اوقات تمرین هم زیاد بوده اما شرایط آزمون اون تسلط رو بهم میزنه

----------


## pezeshki94

من همیشه میگم

99% مطالعه  + 1% انگیزشی

دنبال هیچ روشی جز مطالعه نباش

----------


## Forgotten

> من همیشه میگم
> 
> 99% مطالعه  + 1% انگیزشی
> 
> دنبال هیچ روشی جز مطالعه نباش


دوست عزیز انگیزشی دقیقا یعنی چی ؟

----------


## pezeshki94

> دوست عزیز انگیزشی دقیقا یعنی چی ؟


هر روشی غیر از درس خوندن که بتونه به شما کمک کنه

----------


## fateme.tehran

مسلما هر چی با مبحثی بیشتر کلنجار رفته باشی راحت تر کلک تستو میفهمی...
این همون چیزیه که میگه یه چیزو خوب یاد بگیر بعد برو سر یه چی دیگه...

ببین دوست عزیز!

یه چیزیو بهش توجه نداریم..
اینکه مثلا ریاضی یا فیزیک
30 تا تست داره..
که این سی تا تست رو تو باید 5 تا 5 تا جدا کتی و بفهمی پنج سوال اول از چه مبحثاییه پنج سوال بعدیش از چه مبحثاییه و همینطور بری جلو...یعنی از الان بدونی پنج سوال اول رشته تجربی از مباحث مثلا آمارو لگاریتمو اینا میاد..طبق اون میتونی 1 دقیقه از حل سوالتو فاکتور بگیری..

----------


## daniad

مسلما اول تسلط و بعد تمرین زیاد روی سریع حل کردن 
یه جاهایی دیگه نباید فکر کنی باید نا خود آگاه دستت بنویسه 
مثل شیمی که فرمولا رو باید بلا فاصله بنویسی و مثلا جرم های مهم رو حفظ باشی 
کلا دیگه بنظر منم سمت روش های تستی ای که برای یه سوال خاص هست و اینا نرین که کنکور امسال نشون داد مفت ام نمی ارزن

----------


## E R F A N

تمرین زیاد و تسلط + بعدش اینجوری تست را دسته بندی کن : مثلا 100 تا سوال ریاضی .زوجا رو اموزشی میزنم و یاد میگیرم. حالا بعد تموم شدن این تست ها بشین فرد ها رو از خودت وقت بگیر و برای ارزیابی بزن. کار خاصی نداره!

----------


## Saeed735

> آقا نگید بقیه با هوش ترن سرعت حلشون بیشتره 
> فرض کنید یه مسئله ریاضی حتما باید 5 خط نوشت و فقط نوشتنش سرعتی اون 4 دقیقه زمان میخواد حالا اون فرد هرچقدر هم باهوش باشه که نمیتونه مراحلش رو حل نکنه 
> یا باید از راه حلی غیر از کتاب حل کنه یا اصلا رو برگه ننویسه که روی برگه ننوشتن توی ضرب و جمع و ریشه و اینها میشه ولی اینکه هیچی ننویسی من اصلا قبول ندارم
> حتی اگر کمترین مطلب رو هم بنویسی یه مسئله که 4 دقیقه باید می نوشتی با تمرکز بالا باز هم به 2 دقیقه میرسه من این امتحان کردم حالا اگر فرمول و روش اون رو تازه سریع به ذهنت بیاد نه اینه بخوای فکر کنی هر طوری حل کنی وقت کم میاری
> حالا بقیه چطور 100 میزنن و وقت کم نمیارن این سوال منه؟


اگه میخوای به جوابت برسی وقت بذار و بخونش


-- یه نکته ی مهم در تست زنی:بسیاری   از مشاوران کنکور بر این باورند که تست زنی ابتدا باید به صورت آزاد   برگزار شود یعنی وقتی شما شروع به تست زنی میکنید نیازی نیست که از همان   اول برای هر تست زنی زمان بگیرید(طبق استاندارد کنکور) و حتی درصد گیری هم   لازم نیست....این مشاوران بر این اعتقادند که تست زنی همراه با زمان گیری   (طبق استاندارد) و درصد گیری باید بعد عید و بعد از دوران جمع بندی صورت   گیرد همینطور میگن اگه یه تستو بلد نبودی و سخت بود عیب نداره واسش وقت   بذار حتی 10 یا 20 دقیقه و خوب یادش بگیر این باعث میشه دیگه اگه یه همچین   تستی تو کنکور اومد ثانیه ای جواب بدی و اون تست و نکاتش میشه ملکه ذهنت    باشه.ولی من  قسمت اول این نظر رو به شدت رد میکنم برای قسمت دوم هم نظریه   بهتری دارم ....طبق تحقیق هایی که من انجام دادم و خود شما هم خیلی هاشو   میدونید ذهن ما خیلی زود به یه چیزی عادت میکنه اگه شما از همون ابتدا که   شروع به تست زنی میکنید زمان نگیرید و هر کدوم از تست هارو تو 2 یا 3  دقیقه  حل کنید و بعدا جواباهر کدوم رو بعد از حل تست  چک کنید و نکاتشو  یادداشت  کنید و تستهایی رو هم که مشکل دارید براشون نیم ساعت وقت بذارید  ذهن شما  کند میشه... مثال میزنم مثلا بیاید تست فیزیک بزنید سوال 1 رو زود  بزنید و  بلافاصله جوابشو چک کنید و بعد 2 رو بزنید و جوابشو چک کنید تا 4  و ببینید  تست 4 نیاز به فکر دارد و مدتی دربارش فکر کنید و حلش کنید و  بعد ادامه  دهید تا برسید به سوال 11و12و13 و ببینید تو این تست ها مشکل  دارید و برای  هر کدوم 10 دقیقه وقت بذارید... اینطوری زدن 13 تا تست یک  ساعت زمان خواهد  برد و ذهن شما هم به کندی عادت خواهد کرد... از همان  ابتدا زمان و درصد  بگیرید از همان ابتدا. یعنی زمانی که شاید یک سال به  کنکورتان مانده  باشد...ولی چطور و چرا باید حرف منوانجام بدید؟؟ببینید من  نمیگم که شما  برای تست هایی که مشکل دارید 30 دقیقه وقت نذارید بلکه میگم  هر کاری در وقت  خودش باید صورت بگیرد و تست هایی رو که مشکل دارید نباید  در حین تست زنی  مورد بررسی قرار بدید همینطور من میگم نباید بعد زدن تست  بلافاصله جوابشو  چک کنید و نکاتشو یادداشت کنید...به نظر من وقت این کارها  بعد از انجام تست  زنی هستش مثال میزنم شما برای اولین بار (یا برای دومین  بار یا سومین  یا...یا..یا...)میخواهید تست فیزیک بزنید و میدانید که در  کنکور برای هر  تست فیزیک 1 دقیقه وقت دارید.خب شروع به تست زنی میکنید  و  قصد دارید 13  سوال را در 13 دقیقه جواب دهید سوال 1و2و3 را زود زدید؟خب  مشکلی نیست سوال 4  نیاز به فکر دارد؟خب دورش یه علامت بزنید و بگذارید  برای اخر که وقت اضافه  اومد.سوال 5و6و7و8و9و10 رو هم زدید؟باز مشکلی  نیست.سوال 11 را نمیدانید و  تا به حال  اصلا نمونشم ندیدهاید؟؟خب عیبی  ندارد  ولش کنید سوال 12و13 هم  سخت بودند؟عیب ندارد ولش کنید عین کنکور  وبه همین ترتیب ادامه دهید بعد از  پایان تست زنی اگر وقت بود بروید سراغ  تست 4  که نیاز به فکر داشت بعد از  آن برای خود درصد بگیرید تاریخ تست زنی  و فصل مربوطرو بنویسید و درصد خود  را هم کنارش قید کنید .بعد این کار  شروع کنید به بررسی .سوال 1و2و3 که زده  بودید را چک کنید ببینید ایا با  روشی رفته اید که کتاب رفته و کار شما درست  بوده ؟یا جواب را شانسی و به  طور اشتباه به دست اورده اید و اگر نکته ی  خاصی داشت در جزوه یا کتاب خود  یادداشت کنید...سوال 4 را هم چک کنید و  ببینید چرا نیاز به فکر کردن  داشت.سوال 5و6و7و8و9و10 را هم چک کنید و راه  حل های خودتان و کتاب را  مقایشه کنید...سوال 11 را چک کنید و ببینید چرا  بلد نبودید آیا تا به حال  نکته اش را نمیدانستید؟آیا ادبیات نوشتن سوال  مشکل داشت و سخت بود؟آیا سخت  بود و خیلی به مفهوم و ترکیب ربط داشت؟ خوب  حالا برای سوال 11 اگر نیاز  هست تا نیم ساعتم وقت بذارید و حلش کنید...سوال  12 و 13 را چک کنید ببینید  چرا بلد نبودید؟مشکل کجاست؟ مشکلتان را حل کنید  و بعدا این دو سوال را  نیز حل کنید.....الان دقیقا متوجه شدید که وقت چک  کردن سوال کی هست و  همینطور فهمیدید که اگه سوالی سخت بود و نفهمیدید  کی  باید براش 30  دقیقه(به عنوان مثال) وقت بذارید و حلش کنید؟ فهمیدید که زمان  این کارها  بعد از تست زنی هستش نه حین تست زدن...فکر میکنم من اولین نفری  هستم که  این نظریه رو ارایه دادم امیدوارم که بهش عمل کنید چون با عمل کردن  بهش  اگر نفع هم نکنید ضرر هم نخواهی کرد...
برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...

_
_

----------


## Huot

> آقا نگید بقیه با هوش ترن سرعت حلشون بیشتره 
> فرض کنید یه مسئله ریاضی حتما باید 5 خط نوشت و فقط نوشتنش سرعتی اون 4 دقیقه زمان میخواد حالا اون فرد هرچقدر هم باهوش باشه که نمیتونه مراحلش رو حل نکنه 
> یا باید از راه حلی غیر از کتاب حل کنه یا اصلا رو برگه ننویسه که روی برگه ننوشتن توی ضرب و جمع و ریشه و اینها میشه ولی اینکه هیچی ننویسی من اصلا قبول ندارم
> حتی اگر کمترین مطلب رو هم بنویسی یه مسئله که 4 دقیقه باید می نوشتی با تمرکز بالا باز هم به 2 دقیقه میرسه من این امتحان کردم حالا اگر فرمول و روش اون رو تازه سریع به ذهنت بیاد نه اینه بخوای فکر کنی هر طوری حل کنی وقت کم میاری
> حالا بقیه چطور 100 میزنن و وقت کم نمیارن این سوال منه؟


از بقیه درسها میدن از زمان های نقصانی استفاده می کنند

----------


## S I N A

*من یک دوست دارم که فوق العاده باهووشه
ولی اصلن درس نمیخوونه 
حتی سر کلاس میز آخر میشینه و همش با گوشیش بازی میکنه
بیرون از مدرسه هم همش تو همین لاین و وایبر این چیزاس

ولی سرعت حل کردن تستاش فوق العاده بالاس
یک چیزایی به ذهنش میرسه که عمرا تو تمام زندگی ما بفکرمون برسه.
یعنی اگر روزی 5-6 ساعت درس بخووونه ، یک میلیون درصد مطمعنم رتبه یک میشه.

واس همین من میگم اگر باهوش باشی مطمعن باش سرعت حل تستت با بقیه خیلی فرق میکنه.*

----------


## rez657

خوب ببنید اولا از همه چیز اینه ک چرا کندی ؟؟؟؟؟ مثلا تو محاسبات  گیر میکنی ؟؟؟ یا  دیر فرمول یادت میاد ؟؟  و.... باید اینارو بفهمی و  برطرف کنی    راستی خیلی از چیزرا رو نمی نویسن  یه مثال وقتی می دونی تویه معادله شیمی ضریب اوکسیژن 5 هست و تو ب ظریبش نیاز داری نیازی نی معادلشو بنویسی یعنی باید اونقد تمرین کنی ک تو ذهنت ببینیش  مث اینکه چهره یه نفرو تصور میکنی و میبنی 
در مورد ذهن هم تست داره برید بزنید هوشتونو ببینن    اینم یه لینک 
25
البته همه چی با تمرین حل میشه  نگران نباشید   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## bbehzad

> *من یک دوست دارم که فوق العاده باهووشه
> ولی اصلن درس نمیخوونه 
> حتی سر کلاس میز آخر میشینه و همش با گوشیش بازی میکنه
> بیرون از مدرسه هم همش تو همین لاین و وایبر این چیزاس
> 
> ولی سرعت حل کردن تستاش فوق العاده بالاس
> یک چیزایی به ذهنش میرسه که عمرا تو تمام زندگی ما بفکرمون برسه.
> یعنی اگر روزی 5-6 ساعت درس بخووونه ، یک میلیون درصد مطمعنم رتبه یک میشه.
> 
> واس همین من میگم اگر باهوش باشی مطمعن باش سرعت حل تستت با بقیه خیلی فرق میکنه.*


دقیقا موافقم هوش اگر با تلاش همراه باشه هیچی جلودارش نیست.حالا هی الان نیاید بگید 1درصد هوش نمیدونم 99 درصد تلاش چون تو سال کنکور خیلیا خوب درس میخونن ولی قبول نمیشن ولی یه عده کمتر میخونن ولی قبول میشن.در ضمن منظور از هوش فقط هوش مادرزادی نیست.هوش مدیریت زمان.هوش هیجانی.هوش عاطفی و خیلیای دیگس.

----------


## sardare azmoon

ببینید سرعت تست رو نباید شما بالا ببرید سرعت تست باید خودش بالا بره 
منظورم اینه که شما باید تسلطت بالا بره تا مغزت بتونه تست رو سریع تر حل کنه نه اینکه شما با سرعت بخوای تست رو حل کنی

----------


## magicboy

گزینه ی چهار بصورت افقی تو دریچه ی پیلورم
اصلا خودت یجور نوشتی که ضایست جواب این نیست
ر.ا: همه چی هوش نیست هوش وقتی تسلطی روی مباحث نداری کارایی نداره 
یه ادم باهوش از رشته ی ریاضی میتونه تست های اختلال انعقادی و یرقان رو سریع بزنه؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

*من هوش رو خیلی قبول ندارم آدم همیشه از تمرین زیاد به تسلط و موفقیت می رسه*

----------


## fantom

ببین به نظرم در کنار حل تمرین زیاد باید ببینی چه روش های دیگه ای برای حل اون سوال وجود داره که معمولا تو کتابای تست اگه روشی باشه میگنمثلا تو تست های احتمال،  خیلیا میان اول فضای نمونه ای رو به دست میارن بعد اون اون پیشامد رو هم به دست میارن بعد اینارو بر هم تقسیم میکنن که همین کلی باید ضرب و تقسیم کننولی اگه همون اول بیان پیشامد رو بر فضای نمونه ای تقسیم کنن خیلی عددا با هم ساده میشن مثلا : هفت تا مهره سبز و چهار تا ابی داریم و میخواهیم سه تا مهره انتخاب کنیم، با کدام احتمال هر سه سبز هست؟ میاییم سه از هفت رو (پیشامد) بر سه از یازده (فضای نمونه ای) تقسیم میکنیم و بعد هر کدوم از این دوتا روربه صورت ضرب مینویسیماون وقت خیلی عددا با هم میرن و راحتتر و سریعتر میشه به جواب رسید

----------


## amir.h

> ببین به نظرم در کنار حل تمرین زیاد باید ببینی چه روش های دیگه ای برای حل اون سوال وجود داره که معمولا تو کتابای تست اگه روشی باشه میگنمثلا تو تست های احتمال،  خیلیا میان اول فضای نمونه ای رو به دست میارن بعد اون اون پیشامد رو هم به دست میارن بعد اینارو بر هم تقسیم میکنن که همین کلی باید ضرب و تقسیم کننولی اگه همون اول بیان پیشامد رو بر فضای نمونه ای تقسیم کنن خیلی عددا با هم ساده میشن مثلا : هفت تا مهره سبز و چهار تا ابی داریم و میخواهیم سه تا مهره انتخاب کنیم، با کدام احتمال هر سه سبز هست؟ میاییم سه از هفت رو (پیشامد) بر سه از یازده (فضای نمونه ای) تقسیم میکنیم و بعد هر کدوم از این دوتا روربه صورت ضرب مینویسیماون وقت خیلی عددا با هم میرن و راحتتر و سریعتر میشه به جواب رسید


داداش حرف شما منطقی هست ولی این کارا احتمال خطاش بالاس
ولی برای همین مثال احتمال میشه گفت شما اگه همون اول بیای سریه فضای نمونه ای رو مشخص کنی بعد توی گزینه ها دنبالش بگردی
یا دنبال ساده شدش باشی ممکنه فقط یه گزینه با این شرایط باشه پس جواب اونه
ضمنا تو این بخش باید به شدت! تست زد بعدش همه چی دستت میاد

----------


## مهسابانو

من کلا مشکل دارم...:
اگه دقیقا همون سوال تشریحی باشه خیلی راحت توضیح میدم
ولی وقتی چند تا گزینه رو میبینم کلا قاطی میکنمو بین گزینه ها شک میکنم...حتی تستایی که خیلی (ضایع)غلطن!
حتی اگه کلمه به کلمه کتابو مسلط باشم...
سرعتمم  که کلا پایینه مخصوصا مسائل ریاضی و فیزیک
البته فکر کنم با تمرین حل بشه مشکلم...ولی جز تمرین راهکار دیگه ای نداره؟ :Yahoo (22):

----------


## mmn

> من کلا مشکل دارم...:
> اگه دقیقا همون سوال تشریحی باشه خیلی راحت توضیح میدم
> ولی وقتی چند تا گزینه رو میبینم کلا قاطی میکنمو بین گزینه ها شک میکنم...حتی تستایی که خیلی (ضایع)غلطن!
> حتی اگه کلمه به کلمه کتابو مسلط باشم...
> سرعتمم  که کلا پایینه مخصوصا مسائل ریاضی و فیزیک
> البته فکر کنم با تمرین حل بشه مشکلم...ولی جز تمرین راهکار دیگه ای نداره؟


خوب مشکل نداشتن سرعت اینه که همه از اول دنبال یه درسنامه،جزوه یا کتاب هستن که با خوندنش اکثر تست ها رو بزنن بعد که دیدیم درصدمون راضی کننده نیست بیشتر وقتمون پی پیدا کردن یه کتاب یا جزوه که راه میانبر نشونمون بده هدر میره
آخرش هم همون مطلب خونده شده هم بعد یه مدت فراموش میشه که برمی گردیم سر خونه اول و این چرخه ادامه داره

خوب اگه از همون اول انتظارات رو پایین بیاریم و به تست زدن ادامه بدیم و مراحل تست زنی رو کامل کنیم مشکلات کم کم حل میشه

----------


## comet97

شما هر چی تسلط بیشتری رو درسا داشته باشی خود بخود سرعت حل تستت هم بالا تر میره

----------


## Saeed735

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..

----------


## sepanta1990

> فقط تمرین و دیدن تست زیاد + خلاقیت بالا ببینید یه چیز میگم که خودمم سر آزمون ها تجربش کردم نمیدونم واقعا دلیلش چیه اما سر هر آزمونی که میری انقدر فشار و استرس آزمون بالاست که نمیتونی هیچ راه حلی رو به جز راه حل اصلی کتاب به یاد بیاری چه برسه به راه حل های تستی و قرار


دقیقا...نکته خوبی گفتین
سر جلسه کنکور فقط راه حلهای اصلی یادتون میاد.سعی کنید با همونا تمرین کنید و به جواب برسید و اگه یه فرمول تستی هم حفظ میکنید روش به دست اومدنش از راه حلهای اصلی رو بدونید تا فراموشتون نشه

----------


## EDGE98

برای تسلط اول باید درسو خوب بخونی و درست حسابی یاد بگیری بعد nتا تست و تمرین حل کنی تا مسلط شی و سرعتت بره بالا.

نکته مهم اینه که هرچی بیشتر تست بزنی نسبت مستقیم داره با سرعت حمل و موفقیت.

----------


## niـhan

تست زیاد از هر مبحثی بزنی...هر تستو حتی اگه هم درس زدی پاسخنامشو چک کن ممکنه راه حل تستی داشته باشه که از اون بی خبر باشی
وقتای بیکاریت کتاب تستو باز کن یه ربع  نیم ساعت چن تا تستو  فقط  نگاه کن و راه حلشو تو ذهنت برا خودت تحلیل کن...
سعی کن اول بدون محدودیت زمان  کار کنی بعدش برا خودت تایم بگیری و به مدت تایمتو کم کنی مثلا امروز تست ریاضی رو تو 1مین میزنی هفته اتی همون تستو تو 50ثانیه بزن...

----------


## The.Best.Name

_حفظ کنید ... کلا همه چیو حفظ کنید ... راه حل ها روش ها تست ها پاسخ ها . . ._

----------


## _Senoritta_

> _حفظ کنید ... کلا همه چیو حفظ کنید ... راه حل ها روش ها تست ها پاسخ ها . . ._


فک نکنم با حفظ کردن بتونه سرعتشو بالا ببره...

----------


## danial7798.ch

> فک نکنم با حفظ کردن بتونه سرعتشو بالا ببره...


اتفاقا تنها روش همینه.باید اول تست و روش حلشو تو خونه فهمید بعد همون تیپ تست و راه حلشو حفظ کرد.دلیلشم اینه سر جلسه ی کنکور انقدر که وقت کمه اصلا فرصت فکر کردن سر سوالات نمیاد.اون هایی هم که درصد 100 میزنن اصلا سر ازمون فکر نمی کنن انقدر تست حل کردن که تقریبا کل سوالا کنکورو دیدن ازقبل و میان از رو حفظ همه رو حل میکنن یعنی وقتو فقط خرج عدد گذاری میکنن نه فکر کردن برای پیدا کردن راه حل مسئله!

فرستاده شده از LG-D802ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

> _حفظ کنید ... کلا همه چیو حفظ کنید ... راه حل ها روش ها تست ها پاسخ ها . . ._








> اتفاقا تنها روش همینه.باید اول تست و روش حلشو تو خونه فهمید بعد همون تیپ تست و راه حلشو حفظ کرد.دلیلشم اینه سر جلسه ی کنکور انقدر که وقت کمه اصلا فرصت فکر کردن سر سوالات نمیاد.اون هایی هم که درصد 100 میزنن اصلا سر ازمون فکر نمی کنن انقدر تست حل کردن که تقریبا کل سوالا کنکورو دیدن ازقبل و میان از رو حفظ همه رو حل میکنن یعنی وقتو فقط خرج عدد گذاری میکنن نه فکر کردن برای پیدا کردن راه حل مسئله!
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-D802ِ من با Tapatalk



راه حل های مناسبی بنظر میرسه  :Yahoo (23): 

آخه چی باید گفت واقعا؟! حفظ کردن غلط ترین راه حلیه ک میشه گفت !!!!!!!!تنها روشی ک میشه سرعت و تمرکز سرجلسه بالا برد حل کردن تست های مختلف وزیاده .موفق باشی

----------


## Amin-jh

ما یه معلم ریاضی داشتیم
 مسعله که حل میکرد تخته پر میشد
میگفتیم اقا یه راه تستی هم بگید
میگفت همینو سریع بنویسید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dean

آغا این تاپیکو بالا نگهدارید خیلی مفیده

----------


## ZAPATA

باید تست زد ... به این تاپیک ماپیما سرعت بالا نمیره ....  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ZAPATA

> _حفظ کنید ... کلا همه چیو حفظ کنید ... راه حل ها روش ها تست ها پاسخ ها . . ._


یه روز یه نفر شبیه همینو بهم گفت :: میگفت تو یادگیری باید همانند گوسفندی :Y (499):  عمل کرد که تو یه علفزار خوش آب و علف ولش کردنو فقط به خوردن علفا فکر میکنه ....... :::

----------

